# Trouble with titanium backup after installing tweakstock



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

I just installed tweakstock version 1.4 with pb&j. Now titanium backup is not working. I've tried re-installing the app. I've tried batch sizes ranging from 200 to just one app, both with and without data. It just hangs. Not having ti backup working will make flashing new roms quite labor intensive and unpleasant. Any advice?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

ericgilchrist said:


> I just installed tweakstock version 1.4 with pb&j. Now titanium backup is not working. I've tried re-installing the app. I've tried batch sizes ranging from 200 to just one app, both with and without data. It just hangs. Not having ti backup working will make flashing new roms quite labor intensive and unpleasant. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I've seen this happen a number of times unfortunately, and it is not limited to just TweakStock. In those cases where it does occur, if you go into Preferences in TiBu and go to App processing mode, try changing to indirect. Be aware though that there is a downside - you have to manually click through everything, which sort of takes the "batch" out of batch restore (at least this is what happened in my experience). This happened a lot when I first switched to stock EP4, but has since seemed to calm down a bit and acts more stable - for me at least. Sorry this isn't more help.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Changing to auto-indirect should fix your problems, and not have to click through everything. If it still doesn't work then try the manual setting

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Also on you phone go menu=>settings=>applications, and make sure unknown sources is checked. I've seen this create a problem with restores also


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

CraigL said:


> Changing to auto-indirect should fix your problems, and not have to click through everything. If it still doesn't work then try the manual setting
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Lol as you can see it's been a bit since I had to deal with this


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> Lol as you can see it's been a bit since I had to deal with this


I had a lot of problems with this initially. Only reason I know lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

What I ended up doing is downloading the rom and kernel files again, re-flashing in cwm, but this time I followed directions and wiped everything after the flash before the reboot. After that, ti bu worked fine. Thanks for the help.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

